# need image posting help! :(



## eskoeunmo (Nov 14, 2011)

im new and found out about the contest, have some photos i want to post. but the html codes aren't working, please help :'(


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2011)

If you have the image online somewhere else, copy the URL (for just the image), then click the insert image button (bottom row, leftmost button) and paste the URL between the tags. If it's too big, you can add a width tag, so it would look like this:







Else, click the Attachments and other options link when you reply, and attach the image from your computer.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 25, 2011)

neuroanatomist,

Sorry to be so slow on the uptake, but I've just tried to attach a couple of 800x800 pixel attachments and completely failed.

I for one need the procedure re posting from my own PC spelled out very clearly and simply.


----------



## 92101media (Dec 25, 2011)

CR does not offer an image hosting service, so you need to post your image somewhere publicly accessible on the internet, so that CR can access it. The easiest way is set up a free account on an image hosting service e.g. Flickr or the like, upload the image(s) you want to post/link to on CR (or elsewhere) to your image hosting service, and then link to the uploaded image(s) on your image hosting service, as described by Neuro above. You cannot link directly to an image file file located locally on your PC, it needs to be hosted somewhere publicly accessible on the internet first, before CR can access it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2011)

Actually, you can attach up to 4 images per post, up to a 4 MB total (for the 1-4 images), and they are hosted on the forum servers. 800x800 should work fine, if it's in a supported format (jpg, png, pdf, but not tif). 

Richard, I'm posting this from my iPhone, but when I get on my computer I'll post detailed steps with a screenshot.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 26, 2011)

neuroanatomist,

I'm in your debt my friend. Sorry I'm so daft.

Hope you are having a good Christmas.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Richard,

To attach am image to a post, (1) first click "Attachments and other options" to expand that section, then (2) click Choose File, which will pop up a dialog box to let you choose the image from your computer. If you have more than one image to attach, (3) click "more attachments" for another line, then Choose File again. See steps in screen shot which I attached below.

Please let me know if you are still having problems...


----------



## motorhead (Dec 26, 2011)

Neuroanatomist,

It worked a treat, very many thanks for your help. I've printed off your instructions in case I need them in future.


----------



## Crapking (Jan 9, 2012)

What is the shortcut to post from FLICKr ?

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7026/6666825461_b4321f8134_b.jpg


that is what I get if I copy/paste the URL from flickr.

How do I get the photo directly ? Is there anyway (besides the link) without copying it back to my computer??


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 9, 2012)

From the image, click on the Share link, then on the Grab HTML/BBCode link, make sure the BBCode radio button is selected (not HTML), then copy and paste the code into a new message.


----------



## Crapking (Jan 9, 2012)

Wake Forest Chapel 2 by PVC 2012, on Flickr

Thanks ! You just made my day !!


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 9, 2012)

That's ok, glad it helped.


----------

